# monitor displays white screen when out of standby or reboot



## Amethyste (Mar 17, 2006)

Ugh.. I am so frustrated.

this problem has happenend only recently and I seem to not be able to fix it, I installed the most recent drivers and also installed the drivers for my monitor. When I reboot the computer/start it or turn off the monitor ( for more tham 30 mins ) or in standby for more tham 30 mins, I get a white screen with a bunch of vertical lines... I have to shut it off and on mulptiples of times to get to display the desktop. OR even worse, I have to unplug the power cord and the connection to the computer to get it to come back to life. sometimes it doesnt work either and I have to do a combination of actions to get it to work.
I am wondering what is wrong here as its really making me pretty upset that I cant seem to make it work...

I have:

a 19" LCD XEROX XG-92D monitor
a NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache 
a 1 year old Gateway computerwith Windows XP professional Service Pack 2.

Please let me know what other info you need in irder to help me 

Thank you so much.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Amethyste,

It sounds like you don't have the correct monitor driver installed in your XP Display settings. Did you get a driver diskette or CD with your Xerox monitor? Right-click on your desktop (anywhere other than on an icon), click Properties, the click on the Settings Tab, the click then Advanced button then click the "monitor" tab. Is your Xerox monitor identified here or does it say something else (i.e. Plug & Play)? If it doesn't identify your Xerox monitor, click on the Properties button, then the "driver" tab, the click on the "Update Drive" button - and follow the prompts to install the correct driver for your monitor. You may have to go to xerox's tech support site to locate and download the driver for XP if you didn't get a driver with your monitor.

The other easy fix would be to completely disable the suspend features (control panel, Power) or Display Settings, Screen Saver, and just use a screen saver instead (no suspend or power settings).

What's happening is when your PC goes into suspend mode, it's not sending the proper signals to power off or suspend your monitor. Installing the proper monitor drivers might fix this. You might also have to look in your PC's bios setup for the power settings related to your video display.

Hope this helps.

- John


----------



## Amethyste (Mar 17, 2006)

Dear John,
I appreciate the quick response. It's funny you mentionned that cause I went to see if my monitor was there and it wasn't. I really thought I did that when I upgraded my monitor... but it wasn't there, so I installed the driver from my monitor installer CD and now it is displayed... I'll go ahead and test it for 30 mins or so and see if it works...

THank you. i'll be back to report either a success or failure...


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Amethyste,

Try the things I suggested first and if one of those suggestions works - GREAT!

However, after doing some searching, I've found others having problems with this Xerox monitor. In some cases, the problems turned out to be faulty hardware in the monitor itself. I'm NOT saying that this is what's wrong in your case - but we should keep it out there as a possibility.

http://www.fixya.com/support/p399831-xerox_xg_91d_19_in_flat_panel_lcd

Question, how old is this monitor? Have you always had this problem with it or did it just start?

- John


----------



## Amethyste (Mar 17, 2006)

it just started maybe a little over am onth ago... My monitor is not old not even a year old 
I am leaving now for 30 mins and i'll be back and check if its working or not...


----------



## Amethyste (Mar 17, 2006)

no its not working  And when I re-plug another monitor, its not compatible anymore... ugh.


----------



## Amethyste (Mar 17, 2006)

ok I plugged in my older monitor... Boy I hate it... I think maybe my monitor is toast


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Amethyste,

I'm confused...you said when you re-plug another monitor it doesn't work. Are we still trying to get your Xerox monitor to work or are you working with a different monitor (another physical monitor other than your Xerox monitor)? Perhaps you're talking about the monitor settings in the Display settings? I'm not sure. Please reply and clarify.

- John


----------



## Amethyste (Mar 17, 2006)

I plugged in my older monitor and its now working... I'll leave it on standby while I am at work and return tonight with results  THank you John...


----------



## Amethyste (Mar 17, 2006)

I think it was my monitor...
I bought a new one and its working like a charm... What a sad thing... I loved my Xerox!


----------

